# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  help! energy blasts! how to!

## Garjzla

how do you do dbz style energy blasts....thanks!

this would make me really happy so i could go on a rampage and kill all the DC's  thanks!!!

----------


## Shift

Ah I've done this recently it's really fun. What I do is I pull my hands back to my right side, literally just like
. I make sure not to look directly at it forming, but kind of glance out of the corner of my eye and gradually a bright, blinding white ball will build up. When I feel like it's ready, like it's had enough time to 'charge' that I think it will make some kind of impact, I just push it forward in front of me and let the dream take care of all the visuals. A lot of the time they'll hit things and dissipate so usually as I'm shooting them I tell myself how destructive it's gonna be and how it's gonna break stuff, and that usually does the trick! I've never shot at a DC before though I usually just launch them at walls hahaha
I've watched this video a few times for inspiration, it's part of my lucid dreams video collection and I think it's probably been the biggest influence. That's basically exactly what it's like in my dreams

----------


## Garjzla

yes this is possibly the best answer ever!!!!!thank you so much!

----------


## Shift

hahaha my pleasure  :smiley: 

Something I found that can help, but isn't necessary, is that whole screaming thing they do as they charge up such an energy blast. As gay as I feel doing it, it does help get you into the mindframe and get you in touch with the show and help you build up something worth firing off  ::tongue::  Last time I did this I started getting worried that I'd scream in RL and someone would hear me and laugh, but... yea don't worry about that. It's all in your head, just concentrate on having fun blowing shit up  ::D:

----------


## Garjzla

> hahaha my pleasure 
> 
> Something I found that can help, but isn't necessary, is that whole screaming thing they do as they charge up such an energy blast. As gay as I feel doing it, it does help get you into the mindframe and get you in touch with the show and help you build up something worth firing off  Last time I did this I started getting worried that I'd scream in RL and someone would hear me and laugh, but... yea don't worry about that. It's all in your head, just concentrate on having fun blowing shit up



lol that is what i fear bout screaming commands in the dream....lol that is why i am a bit tenacious when it come to screaming "increase lucidity" even though it works the best...lol....i guess i could vent to a DC...that gives me an idea.....new thread time

----------


## Shift

> lol that is what i fear bout screaming commands in the dream....lol that is why i am a bit tenacious when it come to screaming "increase lucidity" even though it works the best...lol....i guess i could vent to a DC...that gives me an idea.....new thread time



Vent to DCs? Oh yea. I wasted a lucid like that once. I'll never make that mistake again.  :Sad:  What a waste of a lucid  :Sad: 
But yea you aren't actually going to scream, so just go ahead end employ amazing dream control.

----------


## Brandon Heat

My "Kamehameha" wave doesn't usually turn out how I want it to. I usually go over the usual commands KA ME HA ME..... and let the ball charge up I can feel the power in the shape of an orb in my hands if I look at it I can expand the ball making it bigger or smaller depending on the distance between my hands. When I feel it has charged up enough I shout "HA!" and it shoots forward.

However when it shoots foward sometimes it's just like I shot a circular ball forward, sometimes it's an actual beam of energy. Sometimes a hand shoots out leading the beam. But it's ALWAYS destructive, blown up planets, DC's, mountains. Spirit Bombs are pretty cool to.

Good luck man.

By the way powering up to go SSJ, SSJ2, SSJ3, or SSJ4 is always fun as well for some reason the mindset makes you stronger, faster, energy attacks are used easier, and flying seems easier as well.

----------


## Niddiboy

my first proper lucid dream where i had control was one where i flew, kamekameha'd and went into super saiyan form. My kamekameha was brilliant, destroyed an entire house, and my super saiyan form was by accident.

For the kamekameha, if u imagine doing it in real life, the power surge in your hands, the shakeyness of them as well, coupled with the pure raw power of eneergy flowing around your hands and finaly settleing into a condense ball of power between your hands, then thats how i did it =D

for my super saiyan i accidentaly achieved this through making my dream clearly by rubbing my hands together, everything went black and then when i rubbed my hands together i felt an immense surge of power, my hair grew expanentialy and it turned golden, also i could 'feel' my muscles bulge.


pretty awesome =D

----------


## mustbe18

I've only been able to do half of a good kamehameha. 
The first time I shot out a purple spiral, the second I only got as far as the blue orb in my hands.

----------


## Hukif

Put hands together, form a cemicircle, gather energy in there until it touchs my hand, shot! Doesn't like to use that tough, just waste energy senseless for me <.<

----------


## Garjzla

sweet i have to many things to do my next LD...

----------


## Brandon Heat

Also if you would like how the KAMEHAMEHA is actually perfomred I will tell you.

1) While saying the word "KA" you draw the energy around you into yourself if you are on the ground imagine energy from the Earth moving from your feet and into your hands. If you are in the sky imagine energy from around moving throughout your body into your hands.

2) While saying "ME" you are releasing the energy from your hands focusing on the shape of a ball to contain this newly created energy. Since you have a Naruto avatar I'm guessing you've seen the show? If you have seen Naruto's Rasengen training it's the same thing basically shape manipulation.

3) While saying "HA" you once again draw energy from your surroundings moving it towards your hands.

4) While saying "ME" you release the last amounts of energy that you ahve gathered into the ball once again.

5) While saying "HA" you project the energy forth in a beam while still maintaining control of it's energy source (The ball you have created) now continuously either drawing in energy from your surroundings, or using your own current energy supply to fuel the blast.


I know this is for a fact how this technique is performed.

----------


## Garjzla

thanks dude this is a great tutorial!

----------


## Iamerik

I once tried it and screamed too, but then it didn't work and there were lot's of DC's around.

Um... Yeah.  :Oops:

----------


## AirRick101

> how do you do dbz style energy blasts....thanks!
> 
> this would make me really happy so i could go on a rampage and kill all the DC's  thanks!!!



lol, best post I've read in a while!!! you have a very videogame-ish mindset, lol

----------


## Niddiboy

> Ah I've done this recently it's really fun. What I do is I pull my hands back to my right side, literally just like
> . I make sure not to look directly at it forming, but kind of glance out of the corner of my eye and gradually a bright, blinding white ball will build up. When I feel like it's ready, like it's had enough time to 'charge' that I think it will make some kind of impact, I just push it forward in front of me and let the dream take care of all the visuals. A lot of the time they'll hit things and dissipate so usually as I'm shooting them I tell myself how destructive it's gonna be and how it's gonna break stuff, and that usually does the trick! I've never shot at a DC before though I usually just launch them at walls hahaha
> I've watched this video a few times for inspiration, it's part of my lucid dreams video collection and I think it's probably been the biggest influence. That's basically exactly what it's like in my dreams





i love the way adobe after effects gives geeks the inherant ability to look even more geekish XD

----------


## arby

I use firing energy blasts as an example in one of my tuts =P

It should give you all the info you need.

----------


## Shift

> i love the way adobe after effects gives geeks the inherant ability to look even more geekish XD



hahaha _so_ true! Well, at least he didn't do the whole screaming deal. Can you imagine?  ::shock::

----------


## JustSoSick

This is one of the things I`ve had a problem doing in lucids. I`ve always ended up getting frustrated when I try to shoot energy blasts and just go do other things. But HAY, ill try some of the things you guys have said :p

----------


## deepsleep

wow i def gotta try thiz XD

----------


## panta-rei

When I do this (which isn't often) I just pull energy in from around me... Wait a second, and then let it all out at once! Its hard to explain...

----------


## slayer

Whenever I put my hands close together, they start to heat up really fast. Only once have I been able to summon fire this way, but it's an awesome feeling.

----------


## Dalek

I've only managed a heat haze so far ::?: , but I can shoot electricity balls Bioshock style after about 30 seconds of charging. I just imagine electricity surging through my hands and, like Shift, try to only catch a glance from the corner of my eye before I shoot it off. Haha I've only pulled it off once though when I managed to kill some backpackers on the spare block next to my house

----------


## Thorim

Anyone did it?  ::D: 

No serious topic, I tried to Kamehameha in my last lucids, as I always imagined myself doing it as a child  :tongue2: .

Anyway I did not get any proper results, anyone who maybe can help?

----------


## Brandon Heat

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...=Energy+Blasts

OMG COPY THREAD... no but seriously search function FTW!

----------


## Thorim

> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...=Energy+Blasts
> 
> OMG COPY THREAD... no but seriously search function FTW!



Oh sorry  ::D: 

Thanks anyway  :smiley:

----------


## Brandon Heat

It's alright as long as some people are introduced to the search function there is hope yet.

----------


## Barbizzle

I merged your thread with this one  :smiley:

----------


## acillis

well, the first time i even thought about doing this, i tried energizing my dream body, the first time i tired  energizing it, the ground started to shake and shit, and it scared me a little so i stopped.
when i actually thought of doing a kamehameha, i said every word perfectly, but nothing was happening, nothing at all.
i had a thought, may i have to put something into it? like my own essence or energy or whatever, when i did this, i managed to do a awesome kamehameha! 
when i fired it, it was as if i was within a wormhole or a pipe-line wave, just fucking awesome!!!

----------


## BigFan

To those who actually performed the energy attacks including the kamehameha, how did it feel? I mean I'm curious if someone can describe the intensity of the scene, how it felt, etc.... since I plan to do this once I LD  :smiley:

----------


## Higurashi

> To those who actually performed the energy attacks including the kamehameha, how did it feel? I mean I'm curious if someone can describe the intensity of the scene, how it felt, etc.... since I plan to do this once I LD



I recently found this thread and decided to try the Kamehameha out  :boogie:  

I immediately went into the correct fighting stance, the one that's pictured in Shift's first post. I carefully crafted my hands into a the shape of a sphere, to perfectly cradle the blast as it charged. I began to tense the muscles in my hand and fingers, and it seemed like energy began to draw itself out of the sky and concentrate into the space in between my palms. It gave off intense heat, like when you place your hand above an open flame. I began to yell the phrase...(this part was kind of embarrasing, though I tried to make it as epic as possible.)

"Kame...." 

I drew out each syllable and paused after saying this(In order to have longer charging time.)

"Hame...."

My body was extremely _warm_. The heat that was first in my hands had now spread 
throughout my entire body, and I felt it most in my center, around my heart and lungs. The ball of energy was getting kind of out of control =/ It was now spilling out of the space between my hands, and I could feel that I was beginning to float off of the ground. I didn't get any great distance(I've never been a good flyer) but my body was definitely off of the earth a bit. It felt like if I didn't release soon, the blast would dissapear, or at least cease to be effective as it could have been.

"HAAA!"

I thrust my arms foward, and a beam of white light shot forth from my hands. The warmth left me, the beam went through a building and I heard the glass shatter. The DC's around it nonchalantly glanced towards it, but ultimately walked away uninterested. This frustrated me because I felt like I had done so well with my task. After it was done, my body felt slightly cold, and empty. That's kind of strange I guess being that the energy I used for the blast was energy from the atmosphere  around me, it didn't originate from inside of my body.

----------


## CeDeR

Ive been able to do hadoukens 2 times but cant really do it whenever i want..when it worked i just tried to focus all my strenght in my hands and then let it go.

----------


## EnergyBall44

are yall like talking about real life or fake??? jw cus i think i can i just donno how to bring it out or know how to use it  ::lol::  :Cheeky:

----------


## EnergyBall44

yeah i was wondering it to!!! like is there heat to your hands? does ur body feel heavey and hot????? and how did you know? how did you find out?

----------


## Jeff777

Troll necro'ing dead threads.

----------

